
Tech Companies Petition FCC for Super-Fast Tethering - keenmaster
https://www.theverge.com/circuitbreaker/2019/7/23/20707456/6ghz-vlp-wi-fi-tethering-hotspot-apple-google-facebook-microsoft-qualcomm-broadcom-intel-marvell-hp
======
basicplus2
part of testing could involve booting up with a far into future system date

